# ما هو حديد الترمسيون



## سليمان1 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ما هو حديد الترمسيون


وهل يندرج تحت الsteel

وما موقعه علي ال iron iron diagram


ولكم


----------



## سليمان1 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الله المستعان


----------



## رضوان راضى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*حديد الترمسيون*

حديد الترمسيون هو صلب كربونى ولكن به نسبه قليله من الكربون لا تتعدى0.5% كربون وغالبا لايقبل أى معالجة حرارية وترمسيون إسم تجارى له.


----------



## سليمان1 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

هل من تفصيل أكثر جزيتم الخير


----------



## سليمان1 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

plaese answer


----------



## عبد السبوح (17 يونيو 2011)

جزيتم خيرا للتوضيح 

و هذه بعض الاجهادات المتوقعة لهذا المعدن من موقع به اجهادات لكل سبائك الصلب steel تقر يبا 

http://www.roymech.co.uk/Useful_Tables/Matter/Steel_Europe_2.html


هذه اجهادات لمعادن بها نسب الكربون تقترب من 0.5 %

Name... Number C Si(max) Mn P(max) S(max) Cr(max) Mo(max) Ni(max) Proof Stress Re Tensile Strength Rm (min) Equivalent BS Code MPa MPa C22E 1.1151 0,17 - 0,24 0,40 0,40 -0,70 0,35 0,35 0,40 0,10 0,40 340 500 -650 - - C22R 1.1149 0,17- 0,24 0,40 0,40-0,70 0,35 0,20-0,40 0,40 0,10 0,40 340 500-650 - - C35E 1.1181 0,32-0,39 0,40 0,50-0,80 0,35 0,35 0,40 0,10 0,40 430 630 -780 - - C35R 1.1180 0,32-0,39 0,40 0,50-0,80 0,35 0,20-0,40 0,40 0,10 0,40 430 630-780 - - * C45E* * 1.1191* * 0,42-0,50* * 0,40* * 0,50-0,80* * 0,35* * 0,35* * 0,40* * 0,10* * 0,40* * 490* * 700-850* * -* * -* * C45R* * 1.1201* * 0,42-0,50* * 0,40* * 0,50-0,80* * 0,35* * 0,20-0,40* * 0,40* * 0,10* * 0,40* * 490* * 700-850* * -* * -* C60E 1.1221 0,57-0,65 0,40 0,60-0,90 0,35 0,35 0,40 0,10 0,40 580 850-1000 - - C60R 1.1223 0,57-0,65 0,40 0,60-0,90 0,35 0,20-0,40 0,40 0,10 0,40 580 850-1000 - - 34Cr4 1.7033 0,30-0,37 0,40 0,60-0,90 0,35 0,35 0,90-1,20 - - 700 900-1100 - - 34CrS4 1.7037 0,30-0,37 0,40 0,60-0,90 0,35 0,20-0,40 0,90-1,20 - - 700 900-1100 - -


Name.. Number C Si(max) Mn P(max) S(max) Cr(max) Mo(max) Ni(max) Proof Stress Re Tensile Strength Rm (min) Equivalent BS Code MPa MPa C22 1.0402 0,17-0,24 0,4 0,40-0,70 0,045 0,045 0,04 0,10 0,40 340(QT) 
240(N) 500(QT) 
430(N) - - C25 1.0406 0,22-0,29 0,4 0,40-0,70 0,045 0,045 0,04 0,10 0,40 370 (QT)
240(N) 260 (QT)
470(N) - - C30 1.0528 0,27-0,34 0,4 0,50-0,80 0,045 0,045 0,04 0,10 0,40 400(QT) 
280(N) 600 (QT) 
510(N) - - *C40* * 1.0511* *0,37-0,44* * 0,4* * 0,50-0,80* * 0,045* * 0,045* * 0,04* * 0,10* * 0,40 * * 460 (QT)
320(N)* * 650 (QT) 
580(N)* *-* *-* C50 1.0540 0,47-0,55 0,4 0,60-0,90 0,045 0,045 0,04 0,10 0,40 520 (QT) 
355(N) 750 (QT) 
650(N) - - C60 1.0601 0,57-0,65 0,4 0,60-0,90 0,045 0,045 0,04 0,10 0,40 580 (QT) 
380(N) 850 (QT) 
710(N) - -


Name Number C Si Mn P S Pb Yield Stress Re Tensile Strength Rm Equivalent BS Code MPa MPa Steels which are not heat treated 11SMn30 1.0715 <= 0,14 0,05 0,90-1,30 0,11 0,27 - 0,33 - - 360 - 570 BS 970-3 230M07 11SMnPb37 1.0737 <=0,14 0,05 0,10 - 1,50 0,11 0,34 - 0,40 0,20 - 0,35 - 360 - 570 - - Case Hardened Steels 10S20 1.0721 0,07 - 0,13 0,40 0,70 - 1,10 0,06 0,15 - 0,25 - - 360 - 530 - - 15SMn13 1.0725 0,12 - 0,18 0,40 0,90 - 1,30 0,06 0,08-0,18 - - 420-610 - - Direct Hardening Steels 35S20 1.0726 0,32 - 0,39 0,40 0,70 - 1,10 0,06 0,15 - 0,25 - 320 - 430 550-780 BS 970 EN 8M 36SMn14 1.0764 0,32 -0,39 0,40 1,30 - 1,70 0,06 0,10-0,18 - 360 -480 570 - 850 - - 38SMn28 1.0760 0,35 - 0,40 0,40 1,20 - 1,50 0,06 0,24 - 0,33 - 380 - 480 630 - 850 - - * 44SMn28* * 1.0762* * 0,40 - 0,48 * * 0,40* * 1,30 - 1,70* * 0,06* *0,24 - 0,33* *-* * 400 - 520 * *700 - 850 * *- * *- * 46S20 1.0727 0,42 - 0,48 0,40 0,70 - 1,10 0,06 0,15 - 0,25 - 370 - 490 630 - 850 - - 




Name................ Number C Si Mn P S N Cr Mo Ni Proof Stress Rp0.2 Tensile Strength Rm Equivalent Old BS Code MPa MPa S235JRG2 1.0122 0,17max 1,40max - 0,045 0,045 0,009 - - - 215-355 340-840 - - E335GC 1.0543 - - - 0,045 0,045 0,009 - - - 255-510 470 -950 - - C10 1.0301 0,07-0,13 0,40 0,30-0,60 0,45 0,45 - - - - 180 -350 320 - 760 - - C35 1.0501 0,32-0,39 0,40 0,50-0,80 0,45 0,45 - 0,40 0,10 0,40 270 - 510 520 - 1000 - 060A35 * C45* * 1.0503* * 0,42-0,50* * 0,40* * 0,50-0,80* * 0,45* *0,45* * -* * 0,40* * 0,10* *0,40* * 310 - 565* * 580 - 1050* * - * * 080M46* C60 1.0601 0,57-0,65 0,40 0,60-0,90 0,45 0,45 - 0,40 0,10 0,40 480 - 630 730 - 1150 - 080A62


----------



## ahmed alfaid (18 يونيو 2011)

الترمسيون هو الاسم التجاري لـ St37


----------



## عبد السبوح (19 يونيو 2011)

معلومة عنه بتقول :

اسمه transmition shaft steel 

و ده st34 , st36 , st42 , st50 , st60 

و الحديد ده بيسموه العمال كالغة دارجة حديد التريمسيون


----------

